# Of kies voor eventjes eruit



## Aumont

Goeiedag!

Ik ben een tekst over eten en drinken in Zeebrugge aan het lezen, maar ik versta het zin boven in de titel niet.

Context:

Lekker in het zonnetje, of juist in de schaduw of uit de wind. Of kies voor eventjes eruit. Lekker aan de bar of rond de tafel.

Is het in Engels "Or chose one of these"?

lk verheug mij opu uw antwoorden!

Bedankt

Aumont


----------



## esra0789

_'Eruit gaan' _betekent hier: ergens in een cafétje of in een restaurantje gaan zitten.

Het is een beetje vreemd, waar eigenlijk hoort er te staan: _'er tussenuit gaan__'._ _'Eruit gaan' _is eerder uit een auto of een bus stappen.

Ik weet zo niet hoe ik het moet vertalen in het Engels.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik zou het vertalen in het Engels als (choose for) "a break" of "a getaway".

Wörtlich: "Oder wähle für kurzzeitig draußen." Im Grunde bedeutet es "Kurzurlaub". Leider kenne ich keine poetische Äquivalent auf Deutsch. Jedenfalls, der ganze Satz wäre dann etwas wie "Oder wähle für Kurzurlaub".


----------



## sound shift

Nou, anders dan 





esra0789 said:


> ergens in een cafétje of in een restaurantje gaan zitten


, houden "break" en "getaway" het idee van "van enkele dagen" in, volgens mij.


----------



## YellowOnline

sound shift said:


> Nou, anders dan , houden "break" en "getaway" het idee van "van enkele dagen" in, volgens mij.



As far as I am concerned the Dutch sentence doesn't really make sense. I can give it a meaning that would fit the context, but that would be cheating. Usually it's meant in the way I explained. There's even a Dutch holiday website called "www.ertussenuit.com" (no, I'm not connected to them ). But like esra0789 said, it should be 'er tussenuit'. The sentence "er eventjes tussenuit" is really cliché.


----------



## sound shift

I see. The sentence in the OP seems to be suggesting alternative ways of spending an afternoon or an evening. The trouble is that I can't translate "Of kies voor eventjes eruit" as "Or you could go out", because it sounds wooden (of course you could go out, if you chose to) and raises the question: "Out _of where_?" The only solution I can think of at the moment (and I sincerely hope that someone comes up with something better) is to deal with "Of kies voor eventjes eruit" and "Lekker aan de bar of rond de tafel" together, as a single whole: "Or head for one of the many bars and restaurants", perhaps.


----------



## Aumont

Goeieavond!

Hartelijk dank voor de veele antwoorden! Nu versta ik de zin beter. Maar de constructie vind ik nog een beetje zeldzaam. 

Maar nu weet ik dat ik er heel veel kan doen. ;-)

Bedankt

Aumont


----------



## YellowOnline

Aumont said:


> Goeieavond!
> 
> Hartelijk dank voor de veele *vele* antwoorden! Nu versta ik de zin beter. Maar de constructie vind ik nog een beetje zeldzaam *raar*.
> 
> Maar nu weet ik dat ik er heel veel kan doen. ;-)
> 
> Bedankt
> 
> Aumont



zeldzaam in het Duits en het Nederlands zijn valse vrienden:

NL zeldzaam = DE selten
DE seltsam = NL raar

in dezelfde categorie:

NL komisch = DE witzig
DE komisch = NL vreemd


----------



## eno2

Aumont said:


> Goeiedag!
> 
> Ik ben een tekst over eten en drinken in Zeebrugge aan het lezen, maar ik versta het zin boven in de titel niet.
> 
> Context:
> 
> Lekker in het zonnetje, of juist in de schaduw of uit de wind. Of kies voor eventjes eruit. Lekker aan de bar of rond de tafel.
> 
> Is het in Engels "Or chose one of these"?
> 
> lk verheug mij opu uw antwoorden!
> 
> Bedankt
> 
> Aumont



"Or chose one of these"?

Or opt for shortly out of it.


----------



## Udo

Het probleem berust er ook op dat het woord _kiezen_ in dit soort zinnen niet mag worden vertaald, althans niet naar het Duits. Noch _wählen_ noch _sich entscheiden_ zou hier goed zijn. Het lijkt dat dit woord (_kiezen_) in het Nederlands als een soort aanbeveling wordt gebruikt. Mijn voorstel in het Duits: Oder auch eben mal raus.


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> Het probleem berust er ook in dat het woord _kiezen_ in dit soort zinnen niet mag worden vertaald, althans niet naar het Duits. Noch _wählen_ noch _sich entscheiden_ zou hier goed zijn. Het lijkt dat dit woord (_kiezen_) in het Nederlands als een soort aanbeveling wordt gebruikt. Mijn voorstel in het Duits: Oder auch eben mal raus.



I opted for to opt. What  is wrong with "Or opt for out of it for a while"? De oorspronkelijke zin is ook al raar:


----------



## sound shift

eno2 said:


> I opted for to opt. What  is wrong with "Or opt for out of it for a while"? De oorspronkelijke zin is ook al raar:


"Or opt for out of it for a while" doesn't sound at all English, I'm afraid, and "out of it" suggests "unable to take part because of tiredness, the influence of drugs, etc".


----------



## eno2

sound shift said:


> "Or opt for out of it for a while" doesn't sound at all English, I'm afraid, and "out of it" suggests "unable to take part because of tiredness, the influence of drugs, etc".



The original sentence is definitely looking like a grammar flaw.   I translated it simply and literally as "opt for out of it for a while" (kiezen voor even eruit). As for better translations of "eruit", that's problematic,  because each case will be different. There's no single corresponding English word for "eruit", you'll have to use a paraphrase. Preserving the elision will be very hard indeed.


----------



## eno2

sound shift said:


> I see. The sentence in the OP seems to be suggesting alternative ways of spending an afternoon or an evening.



Not at all.



> The trouble is that I can't translate "Of kies voor eventjes eruit" as "Or you could go out", because it sounds wooden (of course you could go out, if you chose to) and raises the question: "Out _of where_?"


Out of what. Out of the sun.


> The only solution I can think of at the moment (and I sincerely hope that someone comes up with something better) is to deal with "Of kies voor eventjes eruit" and "Lekker aan de bar of rond de tafel" together, as a single whole: "Or head for one of the many bars and restaurants", perhaps.


So you simply drop "Of kiezen voor even eruit".


----------



## ThomasK

I consider the given sentence deviant: 'kies voor eventjes eruit' would at least be better als 'kies voor er even uit'. I think that is quite a common expression in the context where someone is stressed out and needs some time out: "Ik moet er [the situation] even uit." I found no less that 275000 for "Ik moet er even uit" at google. It is extremely common, but only when you split up the pronominal adverb (PRO + preposition) : ik moet *er* even *uit *(*ik moet even *eruit*)". 

"Ik moet er even *tussen *uit" seems to me more like a getaway, a break by leaving for a while, on holiday.


----------



## eno2

Of kies voor eventjes eruit= or go for a short leave. 

This translation has the added value of a double meaning: go for is also pick, chose or opt, and corresponds with "kies". Or you can take it literally: go (out of the sun). Out of the sun is in the original elided with "eruit". If you take it literally, "kiezen " is not translated. Voor elk wat wils...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> I consider the given sentence deviant: 'kies voor eventjes eruit' would at least be better als 'kies voor er even uit'. I think that is quite a common expression in the context where someone is stressed out and needs some time out: "Ik moet er [the situation] even uit." I found no less that 275000 for "Ik moet er even uit" at google. It is extremely common, but only when you split up the pronominal adverb (PRO + preposition) : ik moet *er* even *uit *(*ik moet even *eruit*)".
> 
> 
> "Ik moet er even *tussen *uit" seems to me more like a getaway, a break by leaving for a while, on holiday.



Het verschil tussen eruit en er uit is subtiel. Ik las de raad van  taaladvies en concludeer daaruit, dat "eruit" correct gebruikt is als  ellips voor "uit de zon".


----------



## ThomasK

Volgens mij is er geen (semantisch) verschil. Wel is het de vraag of je ze in een zin moet splitsen (_Ik ben *er niet van *overtuigd/??? Ik ben *niet ervan *overtuigd ??? _).


----------



## YellowOnline

Over "er uit" en "eruit": http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=3069


----------



## marrish

eno2 said:


> Het verschil tussen eruit en er uit is subtiel. Ik las de raad van  taaladvies en concludeer daaruit, dat "eruit" correct gebruikt is als  ellips voor "uit de zon".


Ik heb de laatste 'gelinkte' info nog niet gelezen en juist vandaar mijn impromptu reactie: hoe kan het in godsnaam een ellipsis zijn van "uit de zon" alleen. *marrish, eruit*! Je hebt genoeg onzin verkocht!


----------



## ThomasK

Het is geen ellipsis, maar de 'er' verwijst naar iets dat onduidelijk is, maar zeker iets negatiefs:de dagelijkse routine/ stress/ ..., eventueel 'uit de zon' als dat zou te betekenen dat het daar niet te harden is. Wij doen dat vaker: een pronomen gebruiken (_er, het_, misschien _ze_) zonder dat het eigenlijk naar iets verwijst (_het maken, er weer bovenop zijn_, enz.)


----------



## ThomasK

Het is geen ellipsis, maar de 'er' verwijst naar iets dat onduidelijk is, maar zeker iets negatiefs:de dagelijkse routine/ stress/ ..., eventueel de zon als dat zou te betekenen dat het daar niet te harden is. Wij doen dat vaker: een pronomen gebruiken (_er, het_, misschien _ze_) zonder dat het eigenlijk naar iets verwijst (_het maken, er weer bovenop zijn_, enz.)

_Blijf binnen, Marrish, stap er niet uit, het was een goeie en interessante vraag !_


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Over "er uit" en "eruit": http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=3069


Er uit komen? 
Er uitkomen?
Eruit komen?
Eruitkomen?

Wat zal het zijn als het over de zon gaat? Mijn gevoel zegt: kies voor even eruit. 

Er uitkomen is  "een oplossing vinden".


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> I see. The sentence in the OP seems to be suggesting alternative ways of spending an afternoon or an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
Click to expand...

 
Oh yes, it is.



eno2 said:


> The trouble is that I can't translate "Of kies voor eventjes eruit" as "Or you could go out", because it sounds wooden (of course you could go out, if you chose to) and raises the question: "Out of where?"
> 
> 
> 
> Out of what. Out of the sun.
Click to expand...

 
Extremely unlikely. The preceding sentence already mentioned the possibility to go out of the sun. It doesn't make sense to point that out again in the following sentence.

With that option gone, it's clear that _eruit_ must be an empty pronominal adverb (_loos voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord_). Sure enough, De Nederlandse Taalunie puts
_eruit zijn_ on its list of _combinaties  met er: loze voornaamwoordelijke bijwoorden (http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/t...loze_voornaamwoordelijke_bijwoorden_algemeen/):_
_
“eruit zijn_ ('zich kunnen ontspannen'): Het is altijd leuk om even eruit te zijn in het buitenland.”

I’d say that an acceptable translation of _of kies voor even eruit_ would be: _or go for a break_.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Er uitkomen is "een oplossing vinden".



Nee, in die betekenis moet het _eruit komen _zijn. Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/t...loze_voornaamwoordelijke_bijwoorden_algemeen/.

_Er uitkomen_ kan betekenis hebben, maar niet als uitdrukking. _Er _moet dan wel als locatief gebruikt worden. Een voorbeeld: 

Ik gebruik dat restje behang maar niet in de gang, omdat de kleur en het patroon _er_ niet goed _uitkomen_.

_Er _verwijst in dit geval dus naar _in de gang (_en _uitkomen_ betekent hier zoiets als _naar voren komen_ of _goed waarneembaar zijn_).


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, in die betekenis moet het _eruit komen _zijn. Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/t...loze_voornaamwoordelijke_bijwoorden_algemeen/.
> 
> _Er uitkomen_ kan betekenis hebben, maar niet als uitdrukking. _Er _moet dan wel als locatief gebruikt worden. Een voorbeeld:
> 
> Ik gebruik dat restje behang maar niet in de gang, omdat de kleur en het patroon _er_ niet goed _uitkomen_.
> 
> _Er _verwijst in dit geval dus naar _in de gang (_en _uitkomen_ betekent hier zoiets als _naar voren komen_ of _goed waarneembaar zijn_).



Perfect. Je hebt gelijk. Toch kom ik er maar niet uit met eruit of er uit. Het ziet er naar uit dat je  een heel leven kan  wijden aan deze moerasachtige materie en er toch niet uit komen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Oh yes, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely unlikely. The preceding sentence already mentioned the possibility to go out of the sun. It doesn't make sense to point that out again in the following sentence.
> 
> With that option gone, it's clear that _eruit_ must be an empty pronominal adverb (_loos voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord_). Sure enough, De Nederlandse Taalunie puts
> _eruit zijn_ on its list of _combinaties  met er: loze voornaamwoordelijke bijwoorden (http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/t...loze_voornaamwoordelijke_bijwoorden_algemeen/):_
> _
> “eruit zijn_ ('zich kunnen ontspannen'): Het is altijd leuk om even eruit te zijn in het buitenland.”
> 
> I’d say that an acceptable translation of _of kies voor even eruit_ would be: _or go for a break_.


Je hebt nog eens groot gelijk. Ik moet wat aandachtiger lezen. Eruit is niet uit de zon. Ik zei wel al: Go for a short leave. Go for a break is veel vlotter, maar laat "kiezen" vallen (en dat van mij niet).


----------



## Aumont

YellowOnline said:


> zeldzaam in het Duits en het Nederlands zijn valse vrienden:
> 
> NL zeldzaam = DE selten
> DE seltsam = NL raar
> 
> in dezelfde categorie:
> 
> NL komisch = DE witzig
> DE komisch = NL vreemd



Dank je wel voor de correctie, en hartelijk dank aan iedereen voor de vele antwoorden!


----------

